# المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد



## AMRKO (14 يوليو 2009)

*





*​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​ *التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ *كييف - اوكرانيا*​ *التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ *( المحول الكهربائي المحمول )*​ *العلم والتقدم التكنولوجي الحديث هو سلاح المعرفه .*​ *والابحاث العلميه هي لتقدم الشعوب واستقرار حياه الانسانيه السليمه والرقي الي حياه افضل يستفيد منها كل ماهو حي علي سطح الارض .*​ *ان الابحاث العلميه في مجالات مختلفه ووصولا الي نتائج ايجابيه تجعل البشريه تنعم بها .*​ *وتستمر الابحاث علي مدار السنين حتي تصل الي التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه ويستفيد منها الانسان ويستفيد منها ما هو حي علي هذا الكوكب لأستمرار حياه الانسانيه في راحه تامه .*​ *وليست الابحاث العلميه فى التكنولوجيه الحديثه خاصه بغني اوفقير او رئيس او وزير او ملك او سلطان ان الابحاث العلميه للتكنولوجيا هي الي كل البشريه .*​ *اننا نعمل هذه الابحاث ليستفيد منها الانسان ويستمر في تعمير الارض ويعمر بها.*​ *ان شعار التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه وكل العاملين بها هو استمرار حياه الانسان واستقرار الحياه الاجتماعيه والاقتصاديه والرفاهيه والرقي لحياه افضل تليق بمعنى كلمه انسان.*​ *انظر الي ما هو حولك من ظلام ليل من ظلام طريق من ظلام بيت من ظلام مباني عمرانيه حديثه لاتوجد بها اي تكنولوجيا حديثه للطاقه ان دل هذا فإنما يدل علي ان الاقتصاد الدولي الداخلي لا يكفي لأنشاء محطات للطاقه وتوليد الكهرباء.*​ *وهذا يدل علي ان الدخل القومي للدوله لا يكفي لبناء مشاريع او بناء محطات كهرباء او استثمارات باهظه التكلفه.*​ *ان انشاء محطات الكهرباء للدول الفقيره او الدول الصغيره التي لا يتحمل الدخل القومي لها لأنشاء مثل هذه المحطات الكهربائيه لعدم وجود الاموال الكافيه للأنشاء ان هذا من السهل جدا مع التكنولجيا الحديثه للطاقه ان تمتلك القوه الكهربائيه الكافيه لإينارة العماره وإينارة المنازل واينارة احياء كامله *​ *وليس هذا فقط وانما هنا اكتفاء ذاتى ولك حريتك في توصيل الكهرباء في اي وقت تشاء او اي وقت تتمنى *​ * فلاجلوس في الظلام ولاأنتظار العون والمساعده من من هو يتحكم بيك وفيك ويتحكم في الانسان وحريته فالانسان وجوده علي كوكب الارض ليتحرك ويتقدم ويستمر في الوجود وتصان له حرية التعبير في الحياه .*​ *نعم سهل عليك ومن الاسهل ان تعيش علي القوه الكهربائيه* *ووجودها عندك في اي لحظه تحب او اي لحظه تشاء هنا المحول الكهربائي المحمول والذي يعمل مع التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه وبدون* *توقف او فصل .*​ *نعم هذا موجود كيف يعمل انه يعمل علي الطريقه الحديثه لتكنولوجيا الطاقه ولا يحتاج الي ماء اوغاز او حرارة الشمس*​ *او بنزين او تراب او ما هو اشبه ذلك انه يعمل وبلا توقف علي مدار عشره اعوام احدث تكنولوجيا العصر الحديث للقرن الواحد والعشرون من مركز التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه .*​ *هنا التيارالكهربائي يعمل حسب القوه الكهربائيه المطلوبه في جميع انحاء العالم وهي 220 فولط .*​ *المحمول الكهربائي الجديد لراحه الانسان الذى يستحق العيش في النور ولا العيش في الظلام امام التحكم الذاتي له .*​ *المحمول الكهربائي الحديث من صنع خبراء وعلماء التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه .*​ *فلو نظرنا الى التكلفه الماليه القليله جدا جدا لكي تمتلك محول كهربائي ومحمول فلا تعجبنا من هذه التكنولجيا فهذا المحول *​ *لا يزن اكثر من 15 كيلو جرام وقوه الكهرباء فيها ثابته حتي 20 ك واط* *ان هذه القوه الكهربائيه تكفي لإيناره المنزل كامله وما فيها من اجهزه حديثه .*​ *وان كانت هذه القوه الكهربائيه لا تكفي لك الحق في امتلاك 2 محول لو ثلاث محول او اربع محول فلك مطلق الحريه فقلة التكلفه له تسمح ان تمتلك اي عدد من المحولات الكهربائيه الحديثه وتعيش علي النور ولا داعي ان تعيش حياتك في الظلام في اي مكان ان كان علي سطح هذا الكوكب الارضي .*​ *اننا نعلم ان استمرار حياه الانسان والاستقرار له لها مطالب ونحن التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه نوفر للانسان الراحه التامه والحق في استمرار حياه البشريه التى لا تتعلق حياته بحكم حاكم ظالم كان اوعادل ان روح الانسان وحياته بيد الله عزه وجل *​ *أملين من الله عزه وجل ان يسخرنا في خدمه الانسانيه وراحتها .*​ *مساعد مدير التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ *الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد محمد*​ *كييف - اوكرانيا*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله ..........

فرصة طيبة جداً ...
هل عملك 
*مساعد مدير التكنولوجيا الحديثه للطاقه*​ 
في كييف أم في الدول العربية ..؟؟؟؟
أرجو شرح مكان العمل وتفاصيل الإنجازات التي تقدمونها في هذا المجال .......


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

هل من الممكن وضع روابط لهذا الاختراع 

او اعلانه فى اوكرنيا مثلا ؟


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك بس محتاجين تفاصيل اكثر او صور او فيدو مع تحياتي وشكرآ:77:


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل* 
* واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري


1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------*


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد له الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله


----------

